# Period Instrument Messiah Sets on CD



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Please list them here. I want to be enlightened. I am not able to find a web listing of such. I assume all period instrument Messiah sets are also HIP, but not all HIP are period instrument.

But my main thrust here is to find out what the selection of period instrument Messiah sets is as I want to see if I even own one (possibly with Pinnock and Hogwood?).


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the Pinnock and can easily recommend it. Great performance and very good sound. Haven't heard the Hogwood, since when I decided to get one HIP Messiah Pinnock was my choice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

This is one example of music in which I prefer a modern orchestra and conductor; as an example, one of the best ever performances of Messiah that I know, the first Sir Colin Davis performance.

I cannot love any HIP performance of Messiah.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

The Brandenburg Consort Roy Goodman KIngs College Choir Cambridge Cleobury


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

This is a good one









I was at this performance and thought it was excellent, the couple behind me also thought it was excellent and it happened to be their 43rd attendance of the Messiah for the Christmas season. It was the first time I had seen the slide trumpet in use, they are difficult to play as instead of moving a slide like a trombone you hold the slide steady and move the bell portion back and forth.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> This is one example of music in which I prefer a modern orchestra and conductor; as an example, one of the best ever performances of Messiah that I know, the first Sir Colin Davis performance.
> 
> I cannot love any HIP performance of Messiah.


I can enjoy both types of rendition. Yesterday I listened to Ormandy performance, have you heard it? It's outstanding. My first Messiah was with Marriner / ASMF, and I still love it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Heliogabo said:


> I have the Pinnock and can easily recommend it. Great performance and very good sound. Haven't heard the Hogwood, since when I decided to get one HIP Messiah Pinnock was my choice.


I have Pinnock and it is one of the best, though I am not fond of counter-tenors. But the counter-tenor only has a few parts and there is a woman for the rest of the alto parts.

I have Hogwood. I don't think there are any counter-tenors among the soloists, but as I recall the entire choral part is male, so counter tenors and trebles. I can appreciate the counter-tenors much better in a choral setting.

One set, I can't remember if Hogwood or Gardiner, uses a boy treble for the announcement of the shepherds and angels.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> I can enjoy both types of rendition. Yesterday I listened to Ormandy performance, have you heard it? It's outstanding. My first Messiah was with Marriner / ASMF, and I still love it.


I used to listen on the radio when I was a kid around Christmas, Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra and first class chorus and soloists did Messiah annually.

I still say those early stereo Messiahs were the best: C. Davis, Marriner, etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I have Pinnock and it is one of the best, though I am not fond of counter-tenors. But the counter-tenor only has a few parts and there is a woman for the rest of the alto parts.
> 
> I have Hogwood. I don't think there are any counter-tenors among the soloists, but as I recall the entire choral part is male, so counter tenors and trebles. I can appreciate the counter-tenors much better in a choral setting.
> 
> One set, I can't remember if Hogwood or Gardiner, uses a boy treble for the announcement of the shepherds and angles.


Did you try the Argos set, said like Traverso suggested?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Did you try the Argos set, said like Traverso suggested?


No, but I just checked out a few clips. Great bass. I am not sure about the alto. I think there is no counter-tenor though, so, maybe works. Will give fuller listen to clips later, is time for sleep now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> No, but I just checked out a few clips. Great bass. I am not sure about the alto. I think there is no counter-tenor though, so, maybe works. Will give fuller listen to clips later, is time for sleep now.


I know that he knows his music very well, worth considering his opinion.
( just as a friendly advice)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pinnock or McCreesh are the best all round sets. Both have very good soloists. McCreesh is a little more extreme in his tempi but the whole thing very dramatic. Pinnock more 'central' in interpretation. Hogwood is also good for Emma Kirkby's contribution in 'But who may abide'. and I find the Kings College with all male soloists and boys also interesting but not up with the best.
I have Gardiner but might get rid of it. I was most disappointed in spite of glowing reviews - no spirituality.
I gave Minkowski away as he appears to have a train to catch - whole thing rushed as if speed is the thing.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Trevor Pinnock's and René Jacobs' recordings are, overall, the best HIP versions I've heard, with Frieder Bernius on the Carus label running them close. From memory, all three use the "full-fat" version of _Why do the Nations?_, which for me is an indispensable highlight of _Messiah_.

Hogwood, McCreesh and other "HIP-sters" tend to use the curtailed version of this superb aria, which always leaves me feeling short-changed, not least because it dilutes the impact of the subsequent chorus, _Let us break their bonds asunder_. The longer version of _WDTN_, in contrast, seems to impart a tension that carries through to the end of Part II, making the resolution provided by the _Hallelujah_ chorus even more effective.

(PS: I love the Hogwood and McCreesh recordings, but I must mark them down just a smidgeon for using a "sawn-off" version of one of my favourite pieces.)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Florestan said:


> One set, I can't remember if Hogwood or Gardiner, uses a boy treble for the announcement of the shepherds and angles.


It's Gardiner's recording. A nice touch, even if the treble himself is a little too "hooty" for my liking. It's as if the message of the Angel of the Annunciation is being channeled through an owl.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Traverso said:


> KIngs College Choir Cambridge Cleobury


That set has exceptional clarity and a great bass. The other singers don't excite me though. The soprano is too (not sure the word here) bright or kidlike sounding (just like one of the two sopranos in Hogwood). May be worth getting though just for the extreme clarity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

Florestan said:


> That set has exceptional clarity and a great bass. The other singers don't excite me though. The soprano is too (not sure the word here) bright or kidlike sounding (just like one of the two sopranos in Hogwood). May be worth getting though just for the extreme clarity.


There is not a ideal Messiah ,enjoy what is there,indeed with exceptional clarity and a bit restrained to let the music speak for itself
It is not polished,smooth or sentimental ,but you listen to what it is without emphasizing anything,I like it very much.
This goes also for the Parrott recording,holding back,but everything is there in all its spendour.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> That set has exceptional clarity and a great bass. The other singers don't excite me though. The soprano is too (not sure the word here) bright or kidlike sounding (just like one of the two sopranos in Hogwood). May be worth getting though just for the extreme clarity.


The size of that album cover is very Messiah-like. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The size of that album cover is very Messiah-like. :lol:


That one is available in several different covers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> That one is available in several different covers.


I'm in as long as there is no cover charge.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I'm in as long as there is no cover charge.


You may have to go digital download as then there is no cover.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> You may have to go digital download as then there is no cover.


Good. I get scared when I have to "take cover".


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

I think you are joking but I do not understand it.Indeed it has a very unattractive cover but the performance is the opposite.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Traverso said:


> I think you are joking but I do not understand it.Indeed it has a very unattractive cover but the performance is the opposite.


I don't care for that cover, but there are several to choose from. Here is a very nice one:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2016)

Florestan said:


> I don't care for that cover, but there are several to choose from. Here is a very nice one:


This is not the same recording as the one on Decca.

https://www.amazon.it/Messiah-G-F-Handel/dp/B000AYYTHG


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Traverso said:


> This is not the same recording as the one on Decca.
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Messiah-G-F-Handel/dp/B000AYYTHG


Same singers, but must have done it more than once. But I see several covers with same singers so it will take more work to decipher which is which.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As far as my listening experience has taken me, this is the best period instrument Messiah:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> This is not the same recording as the one on Decca.
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Messiah-G-F-Handel/dp/B000AYYTHG


Regis label does releases from other companies, so who knows they might have just nicked or bought the licence from argo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Same singers, but must have done it more than once. But I see several covers with same singers so it will take more work to decipher which is which.


The Regis is a live recording made in my country,this is the same one as the Regis










If you are interested the same "live" recording is also available on DVD.



















The link refers to a concert registration I know nothing about.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tonight we have one on Dutch television did you know the Traverso?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Tonight we have one on Dutch television did you know the Traverso?


I just looked ( a fragment) and I saw everybody in white clothes,I think I pass this one.I think I going watch to the Chrismas carols from Cambridge.I saw a fragment and I was not attracted,white clothes,did me think about Clayderman.
May I wish you and your family a Happy Christmas and a Happy new year.:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tonight I am listening to this one. Pretty good and curiously, it has two sopranos.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Pinnock for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Pinnock for me.


Pinnock is an excellent Messiah set, but that pesky countertenor always annoys me.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't usually have a single favorite recording of anything, as I don't believe in definitive recordings. But for period versions of Handel's Messiah, these days I find myself almost exclusively reaching for Paul McCreesh's Archiv recording. I think McCreesh is one of the finest Handel conductors I've heard (though oddly, I wasn't as keen on his Messiah the first time I heard it, as I am now). I like Pinnock's Messiah, too, especially for the wonderful singing of soprano Arleen Auger, but Pinnock's conducting can be a tad square at times, compared to McCreesh. Hogwood's Messiah is excellent, as well. I've liked Rene Jacobs in Handel, but more so in other oratorios, such as his Saul. The same is true for Gardiner, who's given us some terrific Handel over the years, but not so much with his Messiah, IMO. & ditto for Minkowski--who has recorded a wonderful Concerti Grossi, Op. 3 set, Resurrezione, and St. Cecilia's Day, etc., but missed with his Messiah, IMO.

For anyone who's interested, McCreesh's Handel Messiah can be heard in its entirety on You Tube--but first I'll provide links to two of my favorite movements from the set, which I'll sometimes play separately, since I like listening to them so much:














But there are no definitive recordings... I still listen to and enjoy my old Marriner Argo recording, too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

That *McCreesh Messiah set* is very good. I came across a copy for a dollar at the library sale and it is going on my favorite Messiah recordings list.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> That *McCreesh Messiah set* is very good. I came across a copy for a dollar at the library sale and it is going on my favorite Messiah recordings list.


Those violins scratching ....


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Those violins scratching ....


... Paul McScreech?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Those violins scratching ....


Hmmm, don't recall hearing that. Must have wax buildup. Maybe I should try this:


----------

